

Linux noob, lesson learned - tephra
http://ericio.blogspot.com/2012/01/adventures-of-linux-noob-thou-shalt-not.html

======
waffle_ss
The triple blink reminds me of back when I used ATI's proprietary video card
driver, compiled from source. Every time I would upgrade the Linux kernel and
reboot, X* wouldn't start (it would try three times and fail, kicking me back
to a TTY login).

I think the reason is because closed-source code can only link to the Linux
kernel dynamically in order to be compatible with the GPL license, so the
kernel updates would break the linking.

*I use X as a nebulous reference to anything related to Linux graphics as I still haven't taken the time to see how all the pieces fit together.

------
breakall
From another Linux noob--what went wrong? What is the correct way out of that
situation?

~~~
tephra
Well, when this happens you could do ctrl-shift-f2 and get into a shell and
see if you could work out what is missing. But for me the easiest way was to
boot into a live usb, this way you are able to access the file system where
your installation is and the just transfer the files.

I did get a error message when I edited the kernel boot (press e in GRUB) and
was able to see which file did cause the first hiccup. But it could be dozens
of files corrupted.

The files was: /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 and the error message was
that it was to short.

After knowing that and with a internet connection (I run on a 3g dongle,
couldn't get it connect via terminal) I could reinstall the pixbuf packages
and hope that that was the only file corrupted (not likely from what I got).

As for a correct way, I don't know. One thing in windows that is good (and I
don't know if there is this functionality in linux) is that you can just
restore the system to a earlier state. The one thing I think linux is lacking,
if it doesn't exist.

------
MatthewPhillips
Happens to the best of us. Don't let it discourage you.

------
Arelius
What filesystem are you running?

~~~
tephra
ext4 if I'm not mistaken

